# 100% idle and very slow response time



## mickolo (Dec 9, 2021)

Hi,

from a few days, idle is set to 100%. 
Here is the result of executing  `top` command:





What does it mean? Why it is 100% idle?
I have tried to restart the server but it did not help.

After ssh to server, the one drawback I can see is that after typing command on keyboard, I have to wait 1second to see it in the terminal

The version of freebsd that I am using: FreeBSD freebsd 11.4-RELEASE-p9 FreeBSD 11.4-RELEASE-p9 #0: Tue Apr  6 09:27:45 UTC 2021     root@amd64-builder.daemonology.net:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64


----------



## ralphbsz (Dec 9, 2021)

Well, what do you expect? Does this computer have a task it should be doing?

Looking at the processes in top, it seems that this computer doesn't have any work to do. It seems that at this point, no processes are runnable, only top (which is creating the display you show above) is active. All others are waiting for IO to complete or for timers (look at their state).

Is there something that should be running?

You say "I have to wait 1 second". That sounds more like a networking problem between your ssh client and the computer. If you use the console, is keyboard/screen response fast?

And before others come in: The version you are running is too old an unsupported; you should upgrade to 12.X or 13. But that probably makes no difference to the symptoms you are seeing (or not seeing).


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Dec 19, 2021)

mickolo said:


> … What does it mean? Why it is 100% idle? …



Via <https://serverfault.com/a/165825/91969>: 

Hack and / - Linux Troubleshooting, Part I: High Load | Linux Journal (2010-05-01)



> id: CPU idle time. This is the percentage of the time that the CPU spends idle. The higher the number here the better! In fact, if you see really high CPU idle time, it's a good indication that any high load is not CPU-bound.


----------

